# Denon AVR-1911 vs Yamaha V667



## tbren79299 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I am in the process of purchasing a new receiver. I am looking for the pros and cons of these 2. I have found a good deal on both and would like the input. I will be using 4 OMD5s, OMD C-1 and the Prestige 8 sub. I have been doing my research but I would like other opinions. I may be able to swing the Denon 2311 but, I have to see the price. The 1911 and the V667 are really more in my price range.

Thanks in advance


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Tbren,

From what you listed, I am guessing your budget is $600? Is that correct?

Of the two that you listed, I personally would choose the Yamaha over the Denon for one reason...it has pre-amp outputs for all channels. This makes the Yamaha more future proof. You can always add external amplifiers down the road. The Denon cannot.

Denon does make nice receivers, but I think at this price point it really comes down to features and not sound quality so much.

If I can make a suggestion, the Pioneer VSX-9040TXH is also in this price range (I got mine from Amazon). It is basically the same unit as their VSX 21 Elite model, only less expensive. It has all of the features that the Denon and Yamaha has, sound quality is great and it has the pre-amp outputs. It has more than enough inputs and functionality for my system.

That model of Pioneer may have been replaced now with the VSX 1020, but it looks to be similar features. It actually is on sale on Amazon right now and looks like a great deal (less then the list price of $599 for the Denon and Yamaha you listed).

Just my 2 cents.


----------

